# Lost Root access with CM10 install



## lonnzo79 (Jan 19, 2013)

I recently installed Jsullins cm10 and it is AWESOME.

I haven't had any real problems with it till today. I was trying to use GameCIH which requires root and I got the message that I wasn't rooted. I tried GameGuardian, same thing, no root.

So I downloaded a Root checker, same thing, NO ROOT ACCESS.

I was rooted before the switch from CM9 to CM10. The install was no problem, followed all the steps with acme3.

How can I get root back?? Thanks in advance, my son is wanting some new cars on one of his games and I need Root for those cheat apps.

Please gimme a yell back if you have time.


----------



## nm3210 (Nov 21, 2011)

While I'm slightly dubious about your situation (is Superuser in your app drawer? maybe it just got selected to auto-deny or something funky - delete data on the app and see if it fixes it), you still have full system access in recovery so just download a superuser zip and flash it in CWM (recovery).


----------



## lonnzo79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope tried flashing, deleting, and updating SU and bin. No dice. Bout to go back to 9


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lonnzo79 said:


> Nope tried flashing, deleting, and updating SU and bin. No dice. Bout to go back to 9


You did not explain how you installed CM10. Have you tried uninstalling CM10 and reinstalling?


----------



## lonnzo79 (Jan 19, 2013)

nevertells said:


> You did not explain how you installed CM10.	Have you tried uninstalling CM10 and reinstalling?


Yeah I did say how I installed, "install was no problem, followed all the steps with acme3." I installed it directly following the instructions, already had CM9 on it, installed acme3 and all.
Anyway, I fixed it, uninstalled and went back to CM9, then installed CM10 using the zip thru the then turn back CWM5. Works great so far, and I have root still.

Some glitch somewhere, I appreciate the comments though. I'm really enjoying JB on it, I was very close to getting a Nexus 10 or 7 but with how well this is working I'll stick with my TP for a while yet.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lonnzo79 said:


> Yeah I did say how I installed, "install was no problem, followed all the steps with acme3." I installed it directly following the instructions, already had CM9 on it, installed acme3 and all.
> Anyway, I fixed it, uninstalled and went back to CM9, then installed CM10 using the zip thru the then turn back CWM5. Works great so far, and I have root still.
> 
> Some glitch somewhere, I appreciate the comments though. I'm really enjoying JB on it, I was very close to getting a Nexus 10 or 7 but with how well this is working I'll stick with my TP for a while yet.


You made a big boo boo using cwm5 to install CM10. Using cwm5 to install roms causes corruption in the /system partition. When you uninstalled and used ACME3 to install CM9, you were corruption free. Then using cwm5 put the corruption right back. You need to follow the same steps again, but instead use cwm6 to flash CM10.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

NT is right dude, you need to update your recovery!


----------

